# events and upcoming



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey,

Would it be an idea to have an area that advertised strongman, BB and strength events coming up and so forth? you could seperate it via region


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

wouldnt be a bad idea, i miss a lot from sugden, didnt even know they had Londons strongest man this weekend and cant find much out about it online


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

It is hard to find anything out. I found out about Midlands strongest man to late  Only wanted to watch not compete 

Really good idea though even if its just a member who knows about it just put a bit of information up.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NSGym said:


> wouldnt be a bad idea, i miss a lot from sugden, didnt even know they had Londons strongest man this weekend and cant find much out about it online


its on colin bryces page , its at dave beatties gym .


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

I found this http://www.strengthforums.com/showthread.php?466-Strongman-UK-Competition-Calendar-2013 but would be good to see other events, even just to go along to watch if I have a free weekend. Luckily I have a mate who trains and competes with Terry Hollands so see some that way but I miss the more amatuer ones


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

the idea was talked of a few times , an events calendar .

problem is someone needs to update it and mods need to check links so it`s a lot of effort .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lickatsplit said:


> I found this http://www.strengthforums.com/showthread.php?466-Strongman-UK-Competition-Calendar-2013 but would be good to see other events, even just to go along to watch if I have a free weekend. Luckily I have a mate who trains and competes with Terry Hollands so see some that way but I miss the more amatuer ones


who is your mate ?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lickatsplit said:


> I found this http://www.strengthforums.com/showthread.php?466-Strongman-UK-Competition-Calendar-2013 but would be good to see other events, even just to go along to watch if I have a free weekend. Luckily I have a mate who trains and competes with Terry Hollands so see some that way but I miss the more amatuer ones


I want to see the amatuer ones aswell. Like in a industrial estate or car park and people just turn up and compete.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> who is your mate ?


Andy Earl, he competes too.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lickatsplit said:


> Andy Earl, he competes too.


heard of him cant think where from though .


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

see what the mods think


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

lickatsplit said:


> see what the mods think


Name drop a couple of them and see what they think


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Top idea


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> the idea was talked of a few times , an events calendar .
> 
> problem is someone needs to update it and mods need to check links so it`s a lot of effort .


We do want to offer this but we'd need a few people to volunteer to keep it updated...


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Katy said:


> We do want to offer this but we'd need a few people to volunteer to keep it updated...


I volunteer Ewan


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

I thought RXQueenie was doing this?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i will help however it needs a team rather than a single person .


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> i will help however it needs a team rather than a single person .


Exactly...we'd need a team. If we could get one together that would be brilliant


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Katy said:


> Exactly...we'd need a team. If we could get one together that would be brilliant


ive got my head up my ass til after bodypower then im all yours 

i`ll add events where i can though .

im thinking anything muscle/strength and mma/boxing type of stuff ?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> ive got my head up my ass til after bodypower then im all yours
> 
> i`ll add events where i can though .
> 
> im thinking anything muscle/strength and mma/boxing type of stuff ?


All sounds great! Thank you!

I'll ask Lorian how the whole thing would work. As is probably evident on the forum, he does have other things to do with the forum that will be higher on the list of priorities but I'll do as a much as I can to ensure that he has everything he needs to set it up as smoothly as possible.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Katy said:


> All sounds great! Thank you!
> 
> I'll ask Lorian how the whole thing would work. As is probably evident on the forum, he does have other things to do with the forum that will be higher on the list of priorities but I'll do as a much as I can to ensure that he has everything he needs to set it up as smoothly as possible.


yeah no probs , maybe a simple calendar where members can add events to given dates , if thats possible of course .


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> yeah no probs , maybe a simple calendar where members can add events to given dates , if thats possible of course .


If that is possible then yeah, that's how we'd do it...just a simple calendar


----------

